

Where can I find a good designer? - redrory

Heya Guys,
I am planning to re-do my site, as I am looking to upgrade from my free template look.
Any suggestions, 
Thanks much

======
staunch
One idea: Look at sites you like and find out who designed them. You can use
Google to connect the dots if it's not obvious. Oftentimes designers will list
them in their portfolios.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Or once you find them, just do it yourself and borrow from their design
elements.

------
rms
<http://www.programmermeetdesigner.com>

------
chaostheory
you can also shop around for creative commons work at: <http://www.oswd.org/>

These creative commons templates often have their designer's contact info, so
it's a good way to find a designer based on your personal tastes

~~~
redrory
Thanks man, gonna take this approach

------
redrory
Thanks for all the comments, im trying to source out the designer from a site
that I liked.

But if anyone has a good designer, can you please email me : red rory ( a t )
gmail ( dot ) com

------
PStamatiou
<http://sidebarcreative.com> but they're more along the lines of what a funded
startup might hire, not a single person.

------
danw
This chap is a good designer: <http://chrisgarrettmedia.com/>

------
joe
Let me recommend a friend of mine: <http://phillipridlen.com/>

------
MartinMuehl
you can check for a lot of good designs at templatemonster, and do it by
yourself or buy the template for 60-70$.

------
simianstyle
tangentstudio.com/quotes

They offer a demand based clientel service.

